# Anyone going to Stitches midwest?



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Is anyone going to Stitches Midwest. I'm thinking of at least dropping in one day. I've necer been to any of the big knitting shows; though I used to regularly attend nursing conferences each year when I was working. 

Would love to meet up or even car-pool/train with someone who is going locally.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree is going to be there on the 12th and has offered to arrange a meet for any interested. You could PM her. Look down the menu a little. There is a post on a $2. off coupon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I plan on being there on Sunday, the 12th. I'm open to meeting ahead of time for coffee or afterwards for drink and/or something to eat.

Both WEBS and Craftsy have coupons on their websites for $5.00 off coupons for at the door admission.

Hope to hear from you and see you there.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, a friend and I are going on a bus trip arranged by Mass Ave Knit Shop in Indy. We went last year and had a really good time. We're going on Saturday.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Where is it located?


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Where is it being held? I hadn't heard of it, I've been too busy watching the Olympics!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> Yes, a friend and I are going on a bus trip arranged by Mass Ave Knit Shop in Indy. We went last year and had a really good time. We're going on Saturday.


Have a great time there on Saturday and give us a heads up if you find anything that's just too awesome to miss.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

blavell said:


> Where is it being held? I hadn't heard of it, I've been too busy watching the Olympics!


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-100562-1.html#1906601


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

This doesn't get me anywhere. However, if it's this weekend I can't go anyhow. Thanks though.


RookieRetiree said:


> blavell said:
> 
> 
> > Where is it being held? I hadn't heard of it, I've been too busy watching the Olympics!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/Midwest

Sorry, it should have been this one!


----------



## cashgora (Apr 16, 2011)

i will be there every day working in the market. you can find me at the Newton's Yarn Country booth. just ask for regina. i look forward to meeting a lot of members there.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

It's in Schaumburg Il. Here's a link to site:

https://www.knittinguniverse.com/STITCHES/

Oops see it's already here. i just went to craftsy.com for the $5.00 off admission coupon...You can find it under blog link, -> giveaways.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I had planned on going Saturday but instead am going today, Friday Aug 10. In preparation I printed out a copy of the market floor plan and went thru the list of the vendor who will be there. I am looking for some very specific yarns this year and marked those vendors on the map. Hope this will make it easier for me to find what I really want.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

furgee said:


> I had planned on going Saturday but instead am going today, Friday Aug 10. In preparation I printed out a copy of the market floor plan and went thru the list of the vendor who will be there. I am looking for some very specific yarns this year and marked those vendors on the map. Hope this will make it easier for me to find what I really want.


That's a great idea - I think I'll do the same to be sure I don't miss anything. Let us know if you find anything particularly interesting.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I'll be following closely to see how you all like it. Please do report. I don't think I'm going to be able to go. Knee injury-old- and arthritis acting up; I am in brace and using my cane. Oh poo. :thumbdown:


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I had a great time at the market today. I really think there are fewer vendors this year, but the quality of what is there is wonderful. My intentions were focused on very specific yarns, buffalo, yak and qiviut and alpaca. I was disappointed in the buffalo, not as soft as I had thought. A good merino is softer. As much as I loved the qiviut (and some of the blends) there was just no way I could take my hand away from my heart and buy some. But there is always next year  The yak yarn is beautiful, so very soft. I did buy a kit for a shawl but was able to change the colors to my preference. And I still can't believe i bought a hank to make a pair of socks. As for the alpaca, look for siri alpaca. It doesn't felt as easily as other types of alpaca. 

I didn't purchase any other yarns but did like some of the hand painted ones. So I took their card and can always order via the web. 

The pictures are just random shots of the market and the last 2 are those of the yak yarn for a shawl and socks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Look like you had a lot of fun...I'll have to try the Yak --- I love alpaca, but like you said, it does tend to felt. I made my DIL a scarf and it's beautiful, but starting to felt along the neck area.

Fewer vendors is not a bad thing for us...easier to get around!!

Thanks for the update.


----------

